# Installation fail/stop in the device probe review



## blaw (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello, this is my first experience with FreeBSB

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on an old Lanix Desktop (Celeron 600mhz, 192mb Ram, HD 60gb) but i'm stuck practically in the begining of the installation process

I boot the pc with the FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1 and choose the first option, the default option and then starts some kind of review of devices and when it gets to this point, nothing happens


```
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 601368508 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
md0: Preloaded image </bootmfsroot> 4423680 bytes at 0xc0fb5504
[B]usbus0: 12mbps Full Speed USB v1.0[/B]
```

there it is, nothing happens when _usbus0:_ appears

so.. i reset the pc and just for curious i choose the second option in the FreeBSD menu 

this one: *boot freebsd with ACPI disabled*

in that option all goes fine and i can get to the Sysinstall.. it might be a dumb question but.. what's the deal if i install freebsd with the ACPI disable? what's the difference or how can ACPI disabled affect the new installation?

sorry for my english :x

regards


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 1, 2010)

Some PCs have broken ACPI, that doesn't work as supposed to.... When you see such system you need to disable ACPI

When you boot without ACPI, it simply means that acpi kernel module isn't loaded. that's all


----------



## blaw (Sep 1, 2010)

okay, i tried the second option in the FreeBSD menu

_boot freebsd with ACPI disabled_

in that option i can get to the Sysinstall, i create a slice for FreeBSD of 10gb and the rest of the disk is empty/unused, then i set booteable the FreeBSD slice (A flag) and the installation process starts.. but in some point i get to this and the installation fail


```
Packages pl-freebsd-doc-20100625 read successfully - waiting for pkg_add(1)
panic: initiate_write_inodeblock_ufs2: already started
cpuid = 0
Uptime: 19m45s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
ad2: FAILURE - WRITE_DMA status=71<READY,DMA_READY,DSC,ERROR> error=4<ABORTED> LBA=5849415
g_vfs_done():ad2s1f[WRITE(offset=874217472, lenght=14336)]error = 5
```

after that i cant do anything.. so i reset the pc to try again the installation process and a warning appears and says that there is no Hard Drive detected.. so i need to shutdown the PC and turn it on again and the hard drive now is detected

i'll keep searching, regards


----------



## blaw (Sep 2, 2010)

done

i just finished the FreeBSD installation.. needed to disable USB from BIOS


----------

